# Reptiles you would KILL for.



## MrKite (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey there.

Just thought it would be a bit of fun to see what kinds of reptiles and amphibians you would do just about anything to keep. If money, geography and space were no factors, what kinds of reptiles make you burn inside knowing that you will probably never own one?

Post pics, youtube clips, stories etc, and hopefully we'll all see some cool stuff we didn't know about.

For me, its always been the Emerald Tree Boa (but that a bit predictable isn't it?)

I came acrross another gorgeous snake that made me salivate, the Bismarck Ringed Python. Amazing looking animal, and my new obsession.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<obj....com/v/_IM6kYbJxRI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_IM6kYbJxRI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/url]


----------



## ally_pup (Jul 19, 2008)

oOoh I like


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't have any photo's or videos, but IMO, the Ringed python looks a bit like a Black headed, except for the thick banding.
It's a beautiful snake, thanks for sharing.
For me I would love to keep a Purple, orange or Albino Corn, Emeraled Tree boa, Amazon tree boa, Red tailed boa (quite a few, I know).


----------



## Rocket (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't really want any exotic species but the Chameleon Gecko (Carphodactylus laevis) from Northern QLD is my absolure favourite species.


----------



## Renagade (Jul 19, 2008)

*bandy bandy*









not a very far reach i know. but these guys are pretty cool. they have been my most recent favorite.


----------



## BenReyn (Jul 19, 2008)

[video=youtube;Ibo-ANqGcu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ibo-ANqGcu0[/video]

The black caiman!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow! That snake in that video is AMAZING!!! :shock:


----------



## Riley (Jul 19, 2008)

i would kill for any aussie python!


----------



## Renagade (Jul 19, 2008)

haha BenRyan. that's pretty kool.


----------



## MrKite (Jul 19, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> I don't have any photo's or videos, but IMO, *the Ringed python looks a bit like a Black headed, except for the thick banding.*
> It's a beautiful snake, thanks for sharing.
> For me I would love to keep a Purple, orange or Albino Corn, Emeraled Tree boa, Amazon tree boa, Red tailed boa (quite a few, I know).


 
Yeah, well the BHP is my favourite Aussie snake, so maybe thats why i was drawn to it.

Awesome Caiman by the way Ben, it looks like the spawn of satan thrashing around in that pool.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 19, 2008)

*I would kill for a Emerald Tree Monitor (Varanus prasinus) There one of the most Stunning Monitor's i've ever seen.*


----------



## caustichumor (Jul 19, 2008)

I would kill some people for an AHG, actually forget the gecko...


----------



## Earthling (Jul 19, 2008)

Klempotrons from Planet Vaguae, Quadrant V-HGE4a


----------



## gonff (Aug 18, 2008)

same as timmo, or a ball python!


----------



## hozy6 (Aug 18, 2008)

id kill for a nice ball python or a really nice red tailed boa


----------



## gonff (Aug 18, 2008)

yer same, also a boyds forrest dragon!


----------



## rash (Aug 18, 2008)

Im with Earthling! Onyx from "The Black Wing"........Id have one of them!


----------



## gonff (Aug 18, 2008)

just make sure u have a strong tank! lol


----------



## callith (Aug 18, 2008)

Thorny Devil


----------



## jessb (Aug 18, 2008)

Brazilian Rainbow Boa - they are just stunning!


Also, I've just discovered night tigers. When I am a bit more experienced and I can convince my husband that we should get a colubrid, they are first on my list!!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 18, 2008)

Renagade said:


> not a very far reach i know. but these guys are pretty cool. they have been my most recent favorite.


 
the last pics isnt a bandy bandy, it is actually some sort of sea snake/ krate


----------



## Noongato (Aug 18, 2008)

*Id Kill for one of these......*


----------



## ambah (Aug 18, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> View attachment 60742


 wow.. thats a beauty lol


----------



## Noongato (Aug 18, 2008)

Isnt he cute.....great guard lizard, rar!!


----------



## mebebrian (Aug 18, 2008)

Purely for the colour a panther chameleon
[video=youtube;SHo2ZynFyoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHo2ZynFyoY[/video]

And the non reptile i'd kill for... a baby sloth
[video=youtube;Pqio2G_Ra6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pqio2G_Ra6g[/video]
[video=youtube;TAHACe0uc64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAHACe0uc64[/video]


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 18, 2008)

i kill for all my reptiles, i kill the rats, then feed them off....


but other then that, i would LOVE some albino olives!!


----------



## CassM (Aug 18, 2008)

Albino olives. Albino Darwins, Fijian Crested Iguana, Boyd's Forest Dragon, a couple of Chameleons


----------



## ninja_vs_python (Aug 18, 2008)

I want a Shinisaurus - Chinese crocodile lizard.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 19, 2008)

ball python morphs and IGUANAS


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 19, 2008)

i'd kill for a collett's.


----------



## ViridisVixen (Aug 19, 2008)

Rhinocerus Viper hands down!!!!


----------



## melgalea (Aug 19, 2008)

i am not to fussy. i wouldnt kill for any reptile. 
but i know my hubby would love a green iguana


----------



## ViridisVixen (Aug 19, 2008)

Or an eyelash pit viper!!!!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## melgalea (Aug 19, 2008)

hehe david, i knew you would post that pic of that snake. u have had a bit of a love for that one for years now. lol


----------



## snakecharma (Aug 19, 2008)

well mine would have to be 

a boomslang





and then a close second an agama dragon


----------



## Noongato (Aug 19, 2008)

I wouldnt mind a dwarf caiman either...


----------



## natrix (Aug 19, 2008)

A Boelens Python &/or a Gold phase White Lipped Python .


----------



## Hickson (Aug 20, 2008)

Oenpelli



Hix


----------



## Khagan (Aug 20, 2008)

A tegu!


----------



## Australis (Aug 20, 2008)

Someone should of read this:



> PLEASE NOTE:
> All photos on this site have been DONATED by the photographer to the Herpetological Society of Queensland Inc for unlimited use in society publications for the duration of the societies existance. These images CANNOT be used for other purposes without the permission of the photographer.


----------



## snakecharma (Aug 20, 2008)

did someone get a slap on the wrist maybe lol


----------



## spoonman (Aug 20, 2008)

albino boydes....who here can say they don't want oneof them!


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 20, 2008)

spoonman said:


> albino boydes....who here can say they don't want oneof them!



I can.

I'd like a black-eyed leucistic Death Adder, or better still, a red-eyed melanistic one!

A melanistic Water Python with a full compliment of iridophores would also be extraordinary.

Of what does exist... Waters, Womas, Tigers, Children's, Death Adders, Red-bellieds... that'll keep me happy.


----------



## Yasser (Aug 20, 2008)

For non Morelia sutff for folks like me in the USA, I complemented our collection of Morelia with a pair of Angolan (aka Beaded) pythons. They are really unique pythons in so many ways. I have never seen such beaded scales on a snake, not to mention their tendency to "talk" and their comapress bodies. These were high on my list of dream snakes throughtout my life and now that I have a pair, I can't say they've let me down!

-Yasser


----------



## Jewly (Aug 20, 2008)

About the only other reptile I want to get atm is a rough knob tailed gecko (Nephrurus amyae).

Oh and I wouldn't mind a female bredli to go with my little guy.


----------



## aoife (Aug 20, 2008)

2x Female Pygmy Mulga Monitors

Emerald Tree Monitor

Komodo Dragon


----------

